# Double basket on Amazon the same as Happy Donkey?



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Stainless-Pressurised-Espresso-Machines/dp/B004ZER1TA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365188873&sr=8-1&keywords=Gaggia+classic+basket

In the description it says "Stainless Double filter basket. *Allows the use of ESE 12/14g 55mm coffee pods* on your Gaggia espresso machine."

Is this a normal double basket, as sold on Happy Donkey, or is it only for pods?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't look like a ridged stock Gaggia basket. Have a look at CoffeeHit. They do a pukka Gaggia one for a fiver plus postage.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

These are much better than the standard Gaggia Baskets (which are the same as the ones on Happy Donkey)

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/la-marzocco-basket-17g/p863

I appreciate they are double the price but once you have used them you will never want to back to standard baskets


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Still unsure if the item on Amazon is ok or it's only for pods. Or do they do both?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This will work with ESE pods but better to use a specific filter basket for pods (shallower and smaller extraction area)


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> This will work with ESE pods but better to use a specific filter basket for pods (shallower and smaller extraction area)


Cheers. Not actually interested in pods, just wondering if its as good as the Happy Donkey one?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Without seeing it and holding it hard to tell

For reliability go with Happy Donkey or CoffeeHit.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Glenn, do you really reckon the La Marzocco and VST baskets are noticeably superior to "standard" baskets?

I don't really have any extraction problems which I can see currently with my standard basket, so I just can't really see how it could make much difference. Maybe I should just give it a go.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're happy with the current baskets then no 'need' to change. It can create a level of frustration whilst getting used to these baskets also.

But the answer is yes. Would I go back to the stock baskets? No chance!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I might to try one out, given that they aren't too pricey. I can get shot of it on here if I don't notice a great improvement!

Thanks.


----------



## oversleep (Nov 2, 2012)

I use this one... http://www.gallacoffee.co.uk/acatalog/double-filter-basket.html

I have no chance to compare this with others....

However, the basket looks sturdy and well build.


----------

